# Load balancing outgoing connections



## cedivad (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a dumb question.

I want my outgoing connections (connections done from a php script) to be split among 2 IPs I have (same network device, multiple "virtual" IPs)

How can I do it?


----------



## cedivad (Mar 21, 2012)

So *I* suppose this to be impossible?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 21, 2012)

Is your problem similar to this?
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30409


----------

